# Navarre pier and surf- new poster



## ranger-370 (Aug 7, 2011)

This is my first post on this site. I am a Texas fisherman and usually lurk on those boards. I'm thinking of an early October fishing vacation to the Navarre area and I was wondering what types of fish are in close to the pier and the surf during that time of year. Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There's usually a fall run of pompano about that time. Also possibly redfish. Depends on the water temp.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hit up Destin while your here, the Destin Fishing Rodeo is in October and last the entire month.

Click here: http://www.destinfishingrodeo.org/destinfishingrodeoevents.html


----------

